# Upton's Deli Circus - Opinions?



## ashbank (20 January 2008)

http://www.stallionai.com/documents/circus.pdf

Does anyone have any information about this stallion?  I know the information that is on his stud card, and have seen one mare by him who was a bit bigger (and chunkier) than I would expect, but I don't know what her dam was like.

Any information on temperament, general conformation (I've not seen a conformation picture) etc?  I've looked up his BE record and am happy with his performance.

Thanks in advance!  I've not yet contacted his owner, but will be doing so in the future to see if he is available, although I am not sure about the breeding really.


----------



## tigers_eye (20 January 2008)

I saw him at Gatcombe (autumn event) last year and he's a lovely little horse! He is small, but beautifully compact, and he must have a good temperament to cope with team training, transport etc...


----------



## kerilli (20 January 2008)

the people at Twemlows really rate him, they pushed me to use him on my mare but i thought he'd throw too small for me. 
i've seen him in the flesh too, he's cracking.
btw, Twemlows are brilliant, coped very well with my rather difficult mare, highly recommended.


----------



## sw123 (20 January 2008)

Ive always liked him, lovely athletic little horse but quite a chunky pocket rocket and pony like. I think his jump technique is very good and his attitude always looks fab. What put me off him was that he's small and with our mare being only 16hh and 1/2 ID I didnt want his smallness and bone to mix with her height and ID to give me a cob!!


----------



## ashbank (21 January 2008)

My mare is small, but I would be aiming to breed a smaller sort of animal.  She is very well bred and is quite lightweight in type, although has plenty of heartroom etc.

The areas I would be looking to improve would be her neck and also to perhaps have something with a bit more movment from behind - she has excellent paces but is very flashy in front, whereas I would want almost to tone that down a little and provide a bit more power.


----------



## showjump (21 January 2008)

I used to own a mare by Devils jump, dont know if that helps at all. She had fab temp, moved well, and a loads of jump, she was quite sharp to ride. Im sure she was deli circus her half brother. (same dam) I can post pic if you like?


----------



## ashbank (21 January 2008)

So your mare was out of the same dam as UDC, but by Devil's Jump instead of Shaab?  Yes, a picture would be nice!


----------



## showjump (21 January 2008)

Yes i *think* so! Her names Deli Springtime.  Deli Springtime 
Deli Springtime 

There are info on the family on www.sportinghorsestud.co.uk

Her dam is DELI CAVALLA.


----------



## ColouredFan (21 January 2008)

Hi

I had a look at him when he was competing at longleat for my coloured mare, but I really liked his temperment and attitude but he was sadly a bit chunky for my mare who is 1/2 ID. If she was full TB i would have used him. His performance speaks for itself and he behaved impecably at the competition.


----------



## KenRehill (21 January 2008)

OK, agent's hat off, breeder's hat on.

Question................he's 18 years old.  What has he produced?  Have any of his kids made it to Le Lion?  With his age some should be advanced, are there any?  Have any of his kids gone 4*?  Are you breeding for colour?


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (21 January 2008)

I know someone who had a son of his and brought him on from a youngster. He was fearless xc and sj but dressage left a little to be desired. Lovely type of horse.


----------



## volatis (21 January 2008)

Ken, I dont think he's really attracted many mares at all, especially in his earlier years when his colour would have gone against him. Be interesting to know how many mares he has covered. I've never seen any offspring by him in the showring or out competing.


----------



## maestro (21 January 2008)

Lovely little stallion competed against my boy and was a real competitive jumper and very trainable.  Probably not been over used  which makes it harder to know what he produces but by Shaab so if you are looking to produce an eventer he should do the job.  At his age he has proved soundness which is important for an eventer as well.


----------



## ashbank (21 January 2008)

Yes, I don't think he has been used much at all - which would explain the lack of progeny out there.  There also hasn't been so much demand for the coloureds in the eventing world - as many of them are chunkier - and of course his size will count against him.

A good point though Ken, for sure.  I am not breeding for colour in itself, although I am considering a coloured stallion in this case, obviously!  The only coloured stallions which I will consider are those who have reached the top of their sport (Advanced eventing, in this case) or who have what I consider to be a decent progeny record - ie a horse like Sambertino.


----------



## ecs (21 January 2008)

A friend of mine used him many years ago, the resulting foal was very big 16.2 and very heavy, the dam was a chunky mare about 16.0hh


----------



## ashbank (21 January 2008)

Thank you all for the input so far, and for the pictures showjump.  I'm still not entirely sure yet, so will think a bit more.  Any more comments would be most appreciated!


----------



## seabiscuit (22 January 2008)

I know of one of his offspring locally- a coloured- fantastic lower level pony club eventer and dressage horse, but will not have the ability to do much more than pre novices, has gone novice but has struggled. but its a real gem in its temperment.

Have seen a few of his stock advertised over the years and not one of them looked impressive so I would say that I've only seen types suitable for pony club level.

I think that circus himself is a super duper little horse but probably has not attracted good mares.


----------



## ashbank (22 January 2008)

Thank you 2008, that's interesting to know and also echos my own feeling.  My mare is very well bred and has dual purpose lines - She is very elegant and a good mover, but she is not quite as tall as we had hoped she would make, hence the consideration of a smaller stallion.

However, the foal needs to be sellable..


----------



## Het (24 January 2008)

My mare is in foal to him and it is due in May, we went to see him last year and he has an absolutely cracking temperament and he seemed perfect for my mare as she is almost 17.2hh and full TB. She is a proven intermediate eventer so i am hoping to get a smaller (16 - 16.2hh??) slightly chunkier foal to eventually event - fingers crossed!
Twemlows were great too!


----------



## ashbank (24 January 2008)

Thanks for your answer Het - If foal is due in early May, would you post some pictures of it?  Late May will probably be too late for me to make a decision, as mare is due in April!


----------



## Het (24 January 2008)

Sorry but she is due at the end of the month


----------



## stolensilver (6 February 2011)

I've been looking into using UDC and of a tiny handful of foals born in the 1990s (there are 3 that I've found) one is competing Advanced and won a gold medal in the British team at the European Young Riders and an individual bronze medal in 2008. He also finished 4th at Bramham in 2009. He is called Uptons Who. 
http://www.benhobday.com/#/horses/4546596615
http://www.britisheventing.com/asp-net/Events/Results.aspx?HorseId=55949

Over the past 3-4 years UDC has been more popular and has covered more mares. He may well turn out to be a very good stallion indeed, he just hasn't had much of a chance at stud in his early days. To get a European gold medal winner is pretty darned good and better than most event stallions can claim to have sired! What's even more impressive is that UDC did the same thing himself. He won European Gold at the young riders event in 2003.

Big plus points for this stallion are his temperament and his soundness. He is now 21 years old and he's still sound. He goes out hunting as part of his retirement.


----------



## eventrider23 (6 February 2011)

I have long liked the look of him but seeing him at SSGB this weekend I was just blown away - what an amazing horse!  Totally straightforward and LOVES his job!


----------



## imafluffybunny (6 February 2011)

I really liked him at SSGB too, he looked great for his age and was popping the jumps effortlessly. His Temp looked fab too.


----------



## amy_b (7 February 2011)

We put him to my mare last year. my mare is 15.2 TB so didnt expect to breed a big horse but he is now 14.2 at 9 months old so he might grow after all!! from what I understand he does throw big horses. 
upton's who is by him and is copmpeting at advanced level, think hes aiming for badminton this year.


----------



## GinnieRedwings (7 February 2011)

Loved him too & thanks to the great format of the SSGB was able to go and meet him in his stable and run my hands all over him!!!! Very nice, welcoming owner & rider.

Really friendly, lovely, straightforward, great bone for such a small man, a lot of ground coverage in the trot and a lovely, easy pop over a big fence. Also, not at all stiff and creaky for a horse of 21 that evented hard...

My little twiglet TB mare might have found a husband...


----------



## sare_bear (7 February 2011)

I really like UDC and it was great to finally meet him at SSGB. I couldn't believe how small he was, as he looks much bigger under saddle. He has a lovely temperament and nice short cannons with good size of bone. 

Having spoken to the owner who is lovely, he hasn't actually attracted that many mares until recently, so it is probably not surprising he doesn't have loads of progeny competing out at the top.

For me the real bonus about him is that he is still sound and hunting at the age of 21 after a long eventing career. If I were to breed again he would definetly be on the short list.

Does anyone have some recent progeny by him, as this thread is a few years old?


----------



## Smile_and_Wave (7 February 2011)

Really smart little horse only seen him in hand and covering so cant comment on his movement or anything but very nice boy fab temprement, didnt realise how old he was until i looked him up but he looks brilliant more like an 8 year old than something nearly 20


----------



## cmg (7 February 2011)

Chatting to his owners at the SSGB on Saturday, I commented that I had always thought of him as about 16hh, and so he struck me as rather small.  At best height, he was apparently 15.2hh, but with age he has become a little smaller, but they said he consistently throws bigger than himself, and that there are some taller genes in his pedigree, not forgetting the dose of Clydesdale in the mix!  I thought he was a real little powerhouse, and he absolutely flew round on Saturday, with his athleticism greatly belying his years.  I'd love to have that much Ooomph!


----------



## amy_b (9 March 2011)

bit delayed but he has a facebook page now. there is an album with offspring on his page. our boy is the youngest bay  (first four photos)


----------



## Springs (9 March 2011)

We have one of his youngsters now rising 3, she is a nice type, she hasn't done so well when showing but she does have some nice paces when in hand time will only tell if she come good under saddle.

She is half way down the page on the link below, Saffy, the photo was from last summer. she is for sale.


http://www.springfieldstud.com/Horses-for-Sale


----------

